# New guy to the forum



## mr.finn (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello to all. I recently came across this forum. Have been reading up on Honda snowblowers for a while and after some searching I found a used 928wa local. Picked it up last week. It is in great condition with a little use. Tested it out a few times in last weeks snowstorms here in the north east. Still need to adjust the skids to get closer to the pavement. I have been a Honda fan for years. In the short time I got to run it I was very impressed, it throws snow like nothing else I have used. Still getting used to the controls. I had a Snapper before the Honda. Looking forward to learning more about these on the forum


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome to SBF mr.finn!!!!

Great machine you scored there!!!!

Members usually respond quite favorably to pictures...or better yet...videos!!!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello mr.finn, welcome to *SBF* and congrats


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

Hello mr.finn & a big *WELCOME* to _The Site_!!


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Welcome from the Garden State


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Welcome aboard mr. finn



Lee


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

welcome Mr Finn !


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA from the frozen TUNDRA.


----------

